# Border Patrol Agent Intern Nathaniel A. Afolayan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Border Patrol Agent Intern Nathaniel A. Afolayan 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Friday, May 1, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 2 months, 2 weeks
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, April 30, 2009
*Incident Location:* New Mexico
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Border Patrol Agent Nathaniel Afolayan passed away the day after collapsing at the Border Patrol Academy in Artesia, New Mexico. He had just completed the 1 ½-mile run portion of the physical techniques final exam when he collapsed.

He was flown to the Covenant Medical Center in Lubbock, Texas, where he passed away the following day.

Agent Afolayan had been sworn in as an agent at the beginning of the academy session in February and had served with the agency for 10 weeks. He is survived by his wife, two daughters, parents, and three siblings.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

God Bless

( Stay Hydrated)


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## EBostonBP (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Border Patrol Agent Nathaniel A. Afolayan.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP


----------

